# MacBook air neuf Ventile sans arrêt



## wassouf (21 Juin 2010)

Voilà j'ai reçu mon MacBook air aujourd'hui et je suis combler!!!! Par contre est ce normal qu'en utilisant safari il ventile et chauffe sans arrêt ?!? Pour infos aucune vidéo flash en lecture. Le modèle est le 2.13 ssd.


----------



## wassouf (22 Juin 2010)

c'est étonnant des que j'allume le air il chauffe et se met à ventilé. le température du cpu est de environ 70°. que faire car sa fait douiller les cuisses en déplacement!!! 
avec le pro il était nettement plus silencieux snif


----------



## nickos_fr (22 Juin 2010)

non perso j'ai le model 1,6 et DD 120GO  et aucun bruit


----------



## Rémi M (22 Juin 2010)

Regarde dans le moniteur d'activité, et donne nous les processus qui consomment le plus de CPU, s'il te plaît


----------



## nicair (24 Juin 2010)

regardes les processus et dis nous lesquels utilisent le plus le proceseur.
merci.


----------



## nicair (24 Juin 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> non perso j'ai le model 1,6 et DD 120GO  et aucun bruit



stp tu as pu passer de 80go PATA à 120go expliques stp ta demarche. Merci


----------



## Maximilian Mac (25 Juin 2010)

C'est quand même bizarre ces Macbook Air qui se mettent à chauffer ces derniers temps.
Le mien a été touché par ce phénomène et je l'ai réglé en faisant une clean install mais comme le tiens est neuf, je vois pas bien ce que tu peux faire.
Tu devrais essayer de lancer Firefox au lieu de Safari pour voir si le problème persiste !


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2010)

Est-ce avec la version 10.6.4 ?


----------



## nickos_fr (29 Juin 2010)

nicair a dit:


> stp tu as pu passer de 80go PATA à 120go expliques stp ta demarche. Merci


rien changé c'est d'origine

pour info
http://macpomme.over-blog.com/article-30050435.html


----------



## mistik (29 Juin 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Est-ce avec la version 10.6.4 ? (...)


(...) de Snow Leopard


----------



## SpirinitY (7 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède également un Macbook Air (1.86) et ce qu'il se passe sur le tiens est courant, particulièrement en été.

La machine a de gros problèmes d'aération et actuellement, par température extérieure de 25° C environ, impossible de faire descendre la température de l'ordinateur sous les 60°. Par conséquent le ventilateur tourne à fond tout le temps...


----------



## mistik (7 Juillet 2010)

Peut être dans ce cas opter pour tablette ventilée (cf la Logitech Cooling Pad N100) qui se met sous le MacBook Air mais qui a pour désavantage d'utiliser l'unique port usb du portable. 

Cependant il existe de telles tablettes avec des réplicateurs de ports usb ce qui permet de pallier l'un des inconvénients (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi ) du mba concernant le manque manifeste de ports usb (1 seul).


----------



## Onmac (25 Août 2010)

Télécharge Smcfancontrol, un logiciel qui permet de réglé la vitesse des ventilateurs...
Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2010)

Reste que un cooling pad soufflera très rapidement de l air a température ambiante donc de l air chaud


----------



## SpirinitY (2 Septembre 2010)

Ce n'est malheureusement pas un problème particulier à ton ordinateur, mais plutôt un défaut présent chez tous les modèles de Macbook Air et lié à la finesse de l'ordinateur qui empêche la machine de s'aérer correctement.

J'écris actuellement depuis mon jardin, à l'ombre et sous un léger vent, où la température ne dépasse pas les 25°C, et le ventilateur tourne à 5000rpm. 

Sache que le remplacement de la Carte mère ne résoudra pas ce problème, et que si le problème est vraiment trop handicapant, tu as encore 5 jours pour redonner ton Macbook Air à Apple.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Septembre 2010)

Hors graphisme et flash je n'entends rien comme son émis depuis le MBA, le CPU est 60 ° et pour autant les ventilateurs sont très discrets. Je ne vois que deux solutions :
1. mes oreilles sont sales ou bouchées
2. ton MBA a un problème


----------

